# My new baby.



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a new bike. I talked to this guy selling a Bianchi on ebay for almost a month. I finally set payment today. I'm gonna swap out the campy centaur 10 speed groupo on my cross bike for the old 8 speed record groupo thats on it. At least I think I am. I'm gonna see how its working once I get it here from Italy. I paid $630 shipped. I do need to swap out the handlebars. Anyone know where I can get a 44 c-c deep drop. Like an old Merckx bend but in a black finish?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That's gt be a great ride! Congrats!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I remember seeing that on ebay. The seller had 2 Bianchis with a BIN price of about $1000. You did well as I recall both were in excellent condition. I lust after a Celeste, made in Italy, lugged steel Bianchi!


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! yea I talked to him and talked to him. Let the auction expire and went through it again. He really is a nice guy. I know he had offers higher than mine and he rejected them giving me time to come up with the money. Cant wait until it gets here. he said he is looking for the bars I need this weekend and will ship it monday. Wonder how long it will take to get here ????????????


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

What does it cost to send a bike from Italy to the US I wonder?


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

I was quoted $180 got it shipped for $130. I got an email this morning saying it should be here Jan. 16Th - Jan 27th. So I did well. $500 for the bike $130 to have it shipped here. Just taking FOREVER! I cant wait.


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

*She's here!*

My new ,(old) Bianchi showed up today. A lot faster than I thought it would. I was gonna take pictures right out of the box but I couldnt wait to do a few changes. The blue tape had to go. I had some old cloth white tape that will do for now. I'm gonna do some component changes on Saturday . Taking the carbon FSA cranks off my cross bike and putting those on. Along with my campy 10 speed groupo. I'll post more pictures when I can!


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

the pics wont load


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

PLEASE, that bike needs a fully polished Campagnolo gruppo. No carbon! As far as I can see from that photo the white cloth ribbon is perfect, wheels, the polished seat post, the classic tan walled tires, get your polishing kit out to give it some love but otherwise don't change a thing!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

pagosacx said:


> the pics wont load


Save at a lower resolution and try again


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ruimteaapje said:


> PLEASE, that bike needs a fully polished Campagnolo gruppo. No carbon! As far as I can see from that photo the white cloth ribbon is perfect, wheels, the polished seat post, the classic tan walled tires, get your polishing kit out to give it some love but otherwise don't change a thing!


+Agreed - She's pretty sweet as is. You might have to chnage the saddle though (for your own comfort) - so keep her style as well as your comfort in mind when you do that.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Ruimteaapje said:


> PLEASE, that bike needs a fully polished Campagnolo gruppo. No carbon! As far as I can see from that photo the white cloth ribbon is perfect, wheels, the polished seat post, the classic tan walled tires, get your polishing kit out to give it some love but otherwise don't change a thing!



I agree... that classic needs to be carbon free.


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm working on the pictures tonight. spent yesterday swapping out the 8 speed parts for my campy 10 speed. The cranks where to be only temporary due to the length of the cranks. I ride 175's and the ones that came with it are 172. But as fate would have it they would not work with the spindle bb I have on the bianchi. Some time over the course of the summer, I will have new campy chorus groupo. Thanks so much for the impute.


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

*Bianchi pictures*

ok here she is ... if it loads this time


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

pagosacx said:


> ok here she is ... if it loads this time


If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

yea yea yea lol I'm gonna get a friend of mine to help. as you can see I AM NOT computer savy


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

Tryin it again with a different program


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Looks magnificent! I'd say swap the seat post for a polished one and add the saddle and pedals of your preference but that's all it needs for looks.


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

Ruimteaapje said:


> Looks magnificent! I'd say swap the seat post for a polished one and add the saddle and pedals of your preference but that's all it needs for looks.



Thanks! I need some new pedals. I'm using my egg beaters for now because its what I have. I want the celeste look pedals. That will be a little bit I'm very short on funds for now.


----------



## Ruimteaapje (May 2, 2008)

Well, if scrathed and chipped but otherwise perfect (bearings are still great) Looks are enough I'm sure we can get somewere. Say 35 dollars + shipping? No clue what shipping would cost.


----------



## pagosacx (Aug 14, 2010)

Ruimteaapje said:


> Well, if scrathed and chipped but otherwise perfect (bearings are still great) Looks are enough I'm sure we can get somewere. Say 35 dollars + shipping? No clue what shipping would cost.



I will let you know when I'm ready. You might still have them.


----------

